# Classic " Resource Update Error"



## birds_whales (Mar 25, 2003)

I formatted my iMac 400 HD and installed 9.2.1 and 10.2.3 on the one and only partition. I tried to boot Classic several ways, but always get the same error message as Classic just starts to load:

"Resource Update Error

An error was encountered while attempting to update your sysytem folder with Classic-specific resources."

I tried to restart and use the Option key to boot into OS 9, but I never get an OS 9 option for booting, just 10.2.3.

I did a Clean Install of 9.2.1, updated it to 9.2.2, and both the "previous" and current system folders are there, but still no luck, and no option to 'dual boot.'

Any idea how to remedy this?


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 13, 2003)

Are you still having trouble? 

Open the hard drive and check to make sure you have only two system folders. OS 9 and OS X.  Trash all the previous system folders after check for any third party files that you need. 
Open the System Preferences in OS X (light switch) and then click on the Classic icon. Click on the advanced tab, then click on rebuild desktop.


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Cheryl,

Thanks for responding..I'd given up hope that anyone had any ideas or suggestions.

I do still have two OS 9 system folders on my one HD, in addition to OSX, so I will trash the other here in a second. 

I already did the Rebuild Desktop option from the Classic system Preferences, but no change.

I am able to boot into OS 9 by using the Startp Disk option, but I cannot get Classic to boot, either directly or by launching a Clasic app. Always the same error message.

I will trash OS 9.1, and look for any third party stuff (there is little, if any). If it does the trick I will let you know here, but if not, you can assume that I still cannot get Classic to launch.

Mark


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 13, 2003)

I deleted OS 9.1, leaving only OS 9.2 for Classic use, and then I set the Extensions to 'Mac OS 9 Base All', rebooted, tried a few OS 9 apps, and then as all was working fine, rebooted into OS X, but nothing has changes there...no Classic , same error message.

Mark


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 13, 2003)

Check the System 9 folder for these files: 
Classic
Classic Support
Classic Support UI
 If you have them, drag them to the trash. 

Now give it a try. 
If it still has problems, boot in os 9, go to the Apple Menu>Control panels> Software update. Click on the check now. See what comes up.  You should check the software update in os X also.


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 13, 2003)

Cheryl,

There were those three Classic files at the root level of the System Folder..I moved them out, launched Classic (no reboot first), but no change in error message. 

I will boot into 9 later tonight and try the Software Update suggestion...

Based on 9's normal performance when I boot into into natively, I am wondering if the error message is about something lacking in OS X which prevents use of 9 ("An error was encountered while attempting to update your sysytem folder with Classic-specific resources.").

Mark


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 14, 2003)

In the System Folder of X>Library you should have a Classic folder. Mine is empty, but I use classic every day to run an elist. (waiting for the app to go native X).


----------



## MrNivit1 (Apr 14, 2003)

There is always the option to "zap" PRAM (by holding down apple+option+P+R just after starting the computer).  I dunno if this will do anything usefull, but it couldn't hurt (at worst some settings, such as date, highlighting, mouse scroll speed will be reset to default).


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *In the System Folder of X>Library you should have a Classic folder. Mine is empty, but I use classic every day to run an elist. (waiting for the app to go native X). *



I have the same in my X Sys folder.


----------



## rob1au (Apr 15, 2003)

I have encountered a similar problem when I first started using os x.2. I found that you need to have carbonLib 1.6 in the classic system folder insde the extensions folder.

Here is a list of the current updates for os 9.2.2

Applescript 1.8.3
Authoring Support 1.1.9
CarbonLib 1.6
MRJ 2.2.6   (Recent)
Quicktime 6.0.2

Another thing that you may wish to try is to completely delete the OS 9 system and associated parts. 

If you have got an OS 9 Install CD, I have found from experience that istalling from the OS 9 CD works better for me without so many problems.

The above updates are supposedly for OS 9.2 and above except for MRJ 2.2.6 which is for OS 9.2.2 only.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 15, 2003)

Different language OSes?

Say, a German OS 9 with an International Jaguar?


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 15, 2003)

No, all NA English.




> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *Different language OSes?
> 
> Say, a German OS 9 with an International Jaguar? *


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 15, 2003)

Ahhh...I had assumed that since I just recently got the OS 9 disk with Jaguar that it would have current versions of these extensions...I just checked 3 or 4 of the ones you listed and they are all earlier versions..nnowwo I am going to work on updating these and keep my fingers crossed.

thanks,

Mark  




> _Originally posted by rob1au _
> *I have encountered a similar problem when I first started using os x.2. I found that you need to have carbonLib 1.6 in the classic system folder insde the extensions folder.
> 
> Here is a list of the current updates for os 9.2.2
> ...


----------



## themacguy (Apr 15, 2003)

Update to 10.2.5 and the problem seems to go away. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 24, 2003)

OK, I installed CarbonLib 1.6, Applescript 1.8.3, Authoring Support (1.1.9). I have MRJ 2.2.5 and QT 5.0.2 present. I rebooted into OS X, but still get the exact same message at the same point in loading Classic (about 3-5 seconds in).

More ideas?


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 24, 2003)

I did see the same problem mentioned on other Mac models in Macintouch (for 10.2.3 and 10.2.5), and in a few other forum places, but never any replies, solutions, etc. Frustrating...

Mark


----------



## rob1au (Apr 24, 2003)

What version of OS X ar you using at the preset time.

You could try repairing the permissions through disk utility this fix most problems .

It now sound like there might be some sort of permissions problems between OS X and the OS 9 system.

Firtsly do a verify of the permissions as this will tell you if there is a permissions error or wrong permission in this area.

Then simply repair the permissions and I normally find that if I re-boot it seems to work better but this is my own choice.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 25, 2003)

I think I did the repair permissions once before, but I will do it again. I am, however, unable to boot my Disk Utility in my Utility folder. I get an 'unexpected error (1000)' message. The Get Info box on DU indicates it's version 10.2. I have been looking for a version on the Apple site to download, but I have not yet found the location (only a Server version that seems to be very small).

I think I had to use one of my installation disks the last time I ran the repair permissions option.


----------



## rob1au (Apr 25, 2003)

If you have got the OS X.2 or OS X.1 boot disc/s you also could try disk first aid tab and verify the disk (HD) which is on the right hand side first this will tell you if there is any problems with the HD and should be able to repair them.

Then try repairing the permissions after the first aid.

The disk utility app has been updated with the incremental updates that have came out eg. X.2.1,2.2,2.3 etc. 

About the error code I am not sure but will try and find out what it means and also try and get a list of all the new erroe codes.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## birds_whales (Apr 27, 2003)

I did boot using the Jaguar install disk, then used Utility option to run First Aid, and Repair Permissions. Both found several problems and both reported all fixed.

I rebooted my internal HD version of 10.2.3, but I again got the same eror message a few seconds after trying to start Classic.  

I have screen captures of the error message and the Terminal window from a few seconds after I tried to launch Classic, if they are of any use/interest. If you are reading the entire thread, I have done all suggested measures thus far offered, but no change of any type in problem.

Though I continue to have no success, I do appreciate all ideas that have been offered. 

Mark


----------



## RPS (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *Different language OSes?
> 
> Say, a German OS 9 with an International Jaguar? *



I'm having the same problem now, is that because I _do_ have 2 language OSes?


----------



## rob1au (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi

When you install jaguar you can choose which language to install under.

Jaguar installs special extensions into the classic system folder the most important is carbon lib 1.6 update.

You may have to download the version of OS 9 for german.

The following items should be inside the os 9 system folder 

Classic Support       version   2.1.1
Classic Support UI   version   2.1.1

Inside the Extensions folder

Classic Rave    ver     1.7
InputSprocket Classic    ver     1.8.1
Network Setup Extension   ver  1.7
OpenGLLibrary    ver   1.7

These all should have classic compatibilty before 1.7 and are added by OS X.2 at the first startup of classic environment.

You will also need to update to 9.2.2 

The following updates are current for OS 9

CarbonLib 1.6
Applescript   1.8.3
MRJ              2.2.6
Quicktime     6.0.3
Authoring Support   1.1.9

I suggest that you update your OS 9 system with the current updates first as this will help.

I can also send a copy of the extensions to you if you want as this has helped somebody before to get there classic environment working properly.

please let me know how it goes and whether you would like me to send the extensions to you.

Rob


----------



## RPS (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob1au _
> *
> InputSprocket Classic    ver     1.8.1
> OpenGLLibrary    ver   1.7
> *



Thanks Rob, I have these 2 files, only the version numbers are 1.3 or 1.4. I ran Software Update but they didn't come up. Could you email them to robert.01@planet.nl ? Thanks a bunch


----------



## birds_whales (Jul 28, 2003)

I upgraded from US 10.2.3 to 10.2.6 and installed the files that Rob recommended/supplied...and finally, after many previous tries, I got into Classic...Yeah!

Mark


----------



## RPS (Jul 28, 2003)

How did you install those files? Through software update? Where?


----------



## birds_whales (Jul 28, 2003)

I think everything I needed was provided by rob1au, though you could check at a site location like: http://www.info.apple.com/support/downloads.html


----------



## RPS (Jul 28, 2003)

rob1au emailed you the files?? Why didn't he email me? I asked first! lol anyway could you email me them then? I already checked that site but of course they don't host single extensions..


----------



## birds_whales (Jul 28, 2003)

Actually my problem arose several months ago, he sent me the files many weeks ago, I used them over a month ago, and I threw his away after installing. I am all the 'birds_whales' entries you see if you go back in time in this thread.


----------



## RPS (Jul 28, 2003)

Ok but:



> anyway could you email me them then? I already checked that site but of course they don't host single extensions..



email = robert.01@planet.nl


----------



## rob1au (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi

I have email the extensions and some other things that are also needed they are with a message explaining where to put them and some other things that you need to do 

the apple updates are available from versiontracker.com

click on the OS 9 tab and search for apple you will get a lot of other different things or you can search for one at a time by using the names of files given.

If any further help is need please let me know.

Rob


----------

